# Tar Heel



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to WB
6.7.9.10.14.15.16.19.20.22.28.36.38.39.40.44.47.48

Amt to LB
1.4.5.6.8.10.11.12.13.14.15.16.17.18.19.20.21.22.23.24.26.27.28.29.30.31.32.33.34.35.36.38.39


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

AM' callbacks to water marks.

1, 5, 6, 8, 12, 14, 18, 19, 24, 29, 31, 33, 34, 35, 39. 

15 total.

dog # 14 starts


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open call backs WM
9.10.15.16.20.28.36.39.40.47.48

11 dogs


----------



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone have the results on the Q and the AM?


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

I know that Alan got all 4 placements in the Open. 

1st- Hawk
2nd- Hope
3rd- Not sure but one of Alans
4th- Davey


Amateur
1st- Dr. Goldstein
2nd- Clint Joyner with Sister
3rd- John Thomas with Cane
4th- Victor Garcia with Bart


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

any derby info?


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Wayne Beck said:


> any derby info?


It looks like they really did not care about the derby or Q at this event.

From what I have gathered, derby results were are follows:

1st - #8 Tanka - Malcolm Sykes
2nd - #12 - Jiggy - Colin McNicol
3rd - #2 - Jesse - Malcolm Sykes
4th - I do not know who it was.

No RJ.
No Jams.

From what I understand, the four dogs (out of 12) who earned places, were the last four dogs standing.

I also heard that the Q was won by #19 Molly - Jim Elam. I do not know any other placements.


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## jbday (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the Information!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

jbday said:


> Thanks for the Information!


You do realize this was the Fall trial from 2011 correct?


----------



## jbday (Nov 8, 2009)

I had to have my "10" posts in order to answer a question from someone interested in pups that we have with Davey. At that point - anything that I entered would count! No "private" messages without the 10 posts!



Brian Cockfield said:


> You do realize this was the Fall trial from 2011 correct?


----------

